# New pitbull owner



## pectrolyte (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi guys, 

So I have a question. I would like to make sure my boy is fully fed all the times.

Now I have read a few articles talking about how much to feed the pup. He is just over 8 weeks old weight is 3.1kg.

Last post I read said that I need to feed him 1 cup of food 3 times per day? Is this the right way to go? And what size is 1 cup? 250mil cup?

It's my first bully and want to make sure he grows the best and try and get those muscles bulky.

Thank you in advance.



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello pectrolyte and welcome to the forum.
Feeding is not an exact science and it will vary from dog to dog. As an estimate I would feed a puppy only a top rated puppy food and would give them one cup (just a little under 250 mil) three times a day.
Don't worry about bulky muscles, training or any major exercise. Let the pup mature and finish growing and bone forming before you consider bulking it up.
We would enjoy seeing some pictures of your new boy. What is his name?

Joe


----------



## pectrolyte (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi Jttr,

Thanks for the response.

I thank you for taking the time to respond and giving me that advice.

Below is a few pics on Tyson






























Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

They don't get any cuter then Tyson. Love that circle and mask on his face and gorgeous coloring. Thank you so much for sharing he looks great.

Joe


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello! there is a ton of information out there, but as Joe said... feeding varies from dog to dog and from food to food, so my recommendation is to follow the feeding guide from the bag or can, whatever food you are using and since he is a puppy (a very cute puppy) you should try to feed him 3 times per day.


----------



## pectrolyte (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi Borre,

Thank you for the info. Since yesterday I switched to 3 times per day 1 cup. 

It's looking good. 

Glad to be apart of this group.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tyson is UNBELIEVABLY adorable! Congrats- I hope you have a LONG & HAPPY Life together

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pectrolyte (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you so much oneof

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

pectrolyte said:


> Thank you so much oneof
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Anytime! Funny tid-bit for you, pertaining to what/how much to feed a puppy:
In 2016 my bf brought The (Furry) Love if My Life, Kane, to my home to live.
Kane had 1 previous owner. We had a Veterinary Hospital report, for Kane, provide by his 1st owner. It stated he was 2 yrs old. 
It was due to this info, that U made the decision to feed him adult food. The suggestions I had come across stated that you can begin feeding a puppy adult food at 18mos.
Long story short, we didn't find out, until 2017, from our Vet., That Kane was ONLY 18mos at that time. 
Making him, only 6 months old, when we first got him.
Now, I was psyched to find out that he was HALF the age we originally thought he was (YAY, more time together!).
However, I felt terrible that I started him on adult food it only 6 months old.
I told Kane, "I'm so sorry I made you grow up too fast buddy. You have permission to revert back into puppy status now."
Funny thing is, he did EXACTLY that! 
He began acting like a puppy in almost every way and that continued on until...Well, let's see, he's 3 now, & just as goofy & playful as ever.
Making him: Puppy-4-LIFE!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pectrolyte (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh wow, what a mix up that was...

Yea I feed this little slugger large breed puppy food. Ekunuba. Spelling might be a bit off. One of the best foods out there according to my research.

I found food online via Amazon that I want to get him, named bullymax. Made for bullies. But that will only come once he is older.

He will be starting with his training from Monday. I am pretty excited, I think he is a well.

I cant wait to start walking with him and taking him to different places, hiking beach and all that.

Thank you for sharing that story

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short Stack (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow, that is a gorgeous baby! You got your answer. I am actually shocked that people are still posting on here. Usually it is really old posts. 
Let's keep it going!


----------



## Divasmommy (Sep 11, 2018)

Diva started eating bully max when she was 3 months old , she loves her bully max . Bully max is for all stages if you really wanted to make the switch you could do it now or when you are ready . Make sure u purchase it off of bully maxes website so you can use the coupons they will send u 😃


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Divasmommy said:


> Diva started eating bully max when she was 3 months old , she loves her bully max . Bully max is for all stages if you really wanted to make the switch you could do it now or when you are ready . Make sure u purchase it off of bully maxes website so you can use the coupons they will send u &#128515;


What needs to be added here is that when changing to any other dog food it needs to be done gradually. Add a little of the new to it's regular food and slowly make the transition.

Joe


----------



## pectrolyte (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the other answers.

It's really good to hear from you all. Yes I will get the bully max and thanks Joe for adding that.

As far as I remember on the bullymax food it shows how to switch slowly. But I'll do it nice and slow. Here is an updated pic of Tyson. Almost 4 months and weights almost 6 kg.

We went for our first walk, to my surprise he walks so easily. He walks like a trained dog, right next to me, does not pull, does not go to sniff things, just has a huge smile while walking.























Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

pectrolyte said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the other answers.
> 
> ...


OMG, Keep the Tyson pics/updates coming! I just LUVVV that sweet, lil, puppy face of his. Happy to hear that "things" (Life, in general) w/you & he are still, humming-right-along!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

